# LD Lines



## PeterG (Aug 26, 2005)

Anyone travelled with LD Lines yet? 
How does the 'Norman Spirit' compare to 'Pride of Le Havre' and 'PoP' on the route?


----------



## GaryAndrews (Mar 31, 2006)

The service is very good - only problem is the lower overnight capacity. But the fares are great.

Quite a lot of this route elsewhere - I have a voyage report posted to the Ferries of Northern Europe group which may give you a better idea

http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/FerriesOfNorthernEurope/message/23452


----------

